# [SOLVED] Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve



## JamesMCP (Dec 4, 2007)

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3 nForce 560 Socket AM2 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard.

What i did: Attempted to update the bios via Qflash. I did this correctly and it went well as far as i knew. After this i restarted my PC and typical beeping and no display.

Ive had alot of trouble with gigabyte boards in the past and took a chance getting another one so i assume I'm up s*** creek without a paddle 


Any ideas on how i can correct this? reset the cmos maybe? (bad idea imo lol)
just need an answer!

Thanks for reading and all replys


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve*

if it said bios update successful at the end try a cmos reset and reoptimise


----------



## JamesMCP (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve*

Last time i did cmos reset on a gigabyte mobo the display wouldn't come back on and had to send the mobo back lol  know any fail safe guides to doing it? in the manual they just say yank it out lol


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve*

I have found gigabyte boards to be about the best there is since about 2006 going forward.......... definetly tied with asus anyway 


cmos reset:

A) pull the power cord out of the power supply (critical step)

B) remove cmos battery (thin shinny battery on the motherboard that resembles a watch battery somewhat)

C) wait 10-15 minutes then hit the on and off button 4-5 times on the front of computer case to dissipate any residual power in the mobo capicators 

D) reinstall battery

E) plug in PSU

F) reboot computer / enter bios then hit the "load otpimized bios defaults"

G) adjust date and time and your boot order (cd-rom first boot / hard drive second boot)

H) save and exit the bios ............ restart computer


keep us posted with your progress


----------



## JamesMCP (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve*



linderman said:


> I have found gigabyte boards to be about the best there is since about 2006 going forward.......... definetly tied with asus anyway
> 
> 
> cmos reset:
> ...


alright thats exacly how i would of done it so ill give it a crack brb


----------



## JamesMCP (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve*

right it worked! now do i need to update it again properly or will it of done it?


EDIT: Im now getting

"Verifying DMI pool data..............
AMD Data change... Update new data to DMI! Update success"
and beep spamming

and it just hangs there i do need to reinstall the OS shall i get back to doing it?
XP is on there but im not sure if its running correctly.
Glad its updated the bios though cheers btw


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve*

did you reload the "optimized bios defaults" while in the bios ?

did you reset your boot order while you are in the bios ?

dont forget to save and exit 

then restart computer


----------



## JamesMCP (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve*

yeah i did, i switched the Hard drives and it works fine now :/ i did everything you suggested not sure of the problem


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve*

are you ok now ............... system is running properly ? 
if so please mark your thread "solved" in the"tread tools" drop down menu


----------



## JamesMCP (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Bios problems with gigabyte MOBO - easy solve*

Yeah i got it to work now cheers ill do that


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

happy computing !


----------

